# Cedar plank Salmon and grilled oysters



## hhookk (Mar 2, 2010)

This was supposed to my my seafood throwdown entry, but as you will see, I'm a dumbass 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







Cut my salmon filet in half to do it two ways. The one on the left has bonesuckin rib rub and lemon juice, the one on the right has teriyaki on it.



The sauce pan has the sauce for the oysters. It has butter, garlic, onions, lemon juice, chohlua hot sauce, worcestershire, beer and olive oil. Two pieces of thick cut bacon on the left were grilled and one was chopped up and added to the sauce and one was used for garnish.



Oysters grilling on the little weber with a chunk of cherry wood for a kiss of sweet smoke.



The final plate on a bed of garlic and herb couscous.



Realized I forgot the code word a little too late. All in all, the most delicious mistake of my life.


----------



## chisoxjim (Mar 2, 2010)

salmon looks good,

oysters look great.


----------



## blacklab (Mar 2, 2010)

"pirates ate my food"

By the looks of it could ya blame them. I'd hit that with a fork anytime


----------



## treegje (Mar 2, 2010)

excellent job, that had to be good


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Mar 2, 2010)

Man that looks awesome.  Hate to say this, but I would have voted for that...


----------



## coffee_junkie (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks great! as it turns out I was in Oregon last weekend, had a friend kick down a bunch of salmon, and bought a 1/2 bushell of oysters, the oysters of course I have grilled already, they where awesome! I love grilled oysters, made some pesto butter, that was a treat since I am now land locked in MT.


----------



## acemakr (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks great - any secret to the oysters? My brides entertaining in a couple of weeks and she's got her mind set on clams (I think) casino. A light smoke on the weber as you did the oysters might be a good sub for the broiler.

aarrggg - pesky pirates!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome !


BC


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 2, 2010)

Everything looked good to me and I'm really sorry for the boo boo. You would have been right up there I think.


----------



## hhookk (Mar 2, 2010)

No secret. All I did was make sure the flat side of the shell was on top and the "cup" half of the shell was down to hold in the juice as much as possible. It is really hard to keep them even the whole time to keep the juice in as the shells are so uneven, but even the ones that all the juice leaked out of were fine with the sauce on them. The flesh was super tender and still had nice internal moisture. I let the coals get super hot before I started and put the shells on for about 10 mins until they were bubbling. Also didn't bother shucking them. When they cooked they opened on their own and then the tops popped right off. The thick cut grilled bacon in the sauce put it over the top. The only regret I have was I only had 6 oysters. Next time at least 3 dozen. Can't wait to do them again.

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I was _*really*_ bummed when I realized what I had done, but it's all good.


----------

